# Grafikkarte wechseln oder nicht ?



## Sunny-- (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo , 

bin gerade am Pc zusammenstellen . Meiner genügt den Anforderungen heutiger Spiele einfach nicht mehr .
Ich habe mir allerdings im Frühjahr eine Grafikkarte ( ATI HD Radeon 5770 ) gekauft . Bis jetzt war ich echt zufrieden nur ich dachte ich frag mal nach ob es sich lohn ob ich mir gleich ne neue mithol oder ob die ATI noch okay ist also ich kenne mich mit dem Fortschritt in diesem Bereich nicht so aus ....

Ich würde mich über ne Antwort freuen ...

Ach so bevor ichs vergesse ...was ist eigentlich diese SSD Platte ? So wie ich das verstehe ist das doch ne normale Platte nur in teuer oder was steckt da dahinter ?

danke für eure Hilfe 

mfg


----------



## chbdiablo (4. Dezember 2012)

Naja, eine HD 5770 ist nicht wirklich besonders stark, aber ob du die wechseln solltest kommt vor allem darauf an, welche Spiele du momentan spielen willst.

Eine SSD hat ne ganz andere Technik als eine bisher gewöhnliche Festplatte. Ist einfach deutlich schneller, z.B. der Windows Start oder manche Ladezeiten werden damit dann kürzer.


----------



## Sunny-- (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja ,also hab mir BF 3 gekauft , aber weil mein pc immer hängt klappts mit dem zocken zur zeit nicht .... Mhh dann wollte ich mir im frühjahr noch cryses 3 holen und ja solche spiele halt ....


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2012)

Mehr zu SSDs findest du hier: http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...Kaufberatung-Tipps-und-Technik-Infos-1036976/   das ist eher "Komfort" - das bringt für die SPielepower nichts.

Und wegen ner neuen Karte: also, ich sag mal: eine AMD 7870 würde für alle Spiele auf hohen Details reichen. Wenn Dir das die 200€ wert ist, würd ich die nehmen. Oder du wartest ab, ob dir die Grafikdetails reichen, auf denen Crysis 3 mit der 5770 noch läuft. 

Ach ja: was für ne CPU hast Du denn?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach ja: was für ne CPU hast Du denn?


 
Genau! Ohne die Angabe des kompletten SYS bringt eine Beratung nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

BF3 sollte reichen für 1920x1080p ( natürlich nicht auf Maximum ).
Ein Bekannter spielt BF3 mit einer 5770 und einem C2Q 6600 ( Normaltakt ), hat zudem 4GB DDR2-RAM verbaut.
Ein anderer Bekannter zoggt ebenfalls BF3 mit einer 4850 1GB und einem AthlonII 630, ebenfalls 4 GB.

Soweit ich weiß sind sie zufrieden - zumindest höre ich keine Beschwerden 

Naja, schau einfach mal ob es gut läuft, denn eine Neue kaufen kannst Du danach immer noch


----------



## Sunny-- (5. Dezember 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC 
 Bekomme ich da meine Karte überhapt drauf ? xD 

Mhh...habt ihr zudem irgendwelche verbesserungsvorschläge ? Laufwerke ,Festplatte und Netzteil kann ich ja von meinem alten Pc übernehmen oder ? 

Mfg sunny


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst nicht einfach Deinen Warenkorb oder so verlinken - da musst Du schon sagen, was genau du ausgesucht hast. Was genau meinst Du denn mit "bekomm ich die Karte drauf" ? Also, wenn es ums Mainboard geht, dann passt jede Grafikkarte auf jedes Moderne Boad mit ATX oder µATX. Da ist eher das Gehäuse der Faktor, denn manche Karten sind zB 30cm lang, im ein oder anderen Gehäuse aber nur zB 27cm Platz.

Wegen der Laufwerke: haben die alle SATA, oder ist da noch was mit IDE dabei?

Was für ein netzeil hast Du denn genau?


----------



## Sunny-- (5. Dezember 2012)

Also haben alle sata ....und das netzteil ist von fsp group inc. 400w 
Upps habs erst jz geblickt ...sorry  also 

Prozessor : intel i5 -3579k 

Board :  ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX

Ram : 16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27

Gehäuse : BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil

Cpu lüfter :
be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO SR1


Mit windows 7 64bit home premium 


Mhh was sagt ihr dazu ...? Fehlt noch etwas ? Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2012)

Willst du denn auch ne neue Graka holen? Das Netzteil wird dann nämlich sicher was eng werden...

Der Kühler wäre nur nur extremes Übertakten nötig - hast Du das vor? Wenn ja, dann brauchst Du ein anderes Board, denn nur die P- und Z-Chipsätze sind zum Übertakten vorgesehen und haben dafür dann auch alles sehr einfach in Übertaktermenüs parat. Also ein Board mit zb Z77-Chipsatz. 

16GB sind unnötig, außer du machst so was wie Videoediting oder so. 8GB reichen völlig für noch ne ganze Weile.


----------



## Sunny-- (5. Dezember 2012)

Nein eig. Hab ich das nicht vor das cpu sol ganz normal laufen  ....also was für ein kühler empfiehlt sich den da bzw. Muss ich grundlegend umdenken um einen einigermaßen guten gamer pc zu erhalten ? Also ich wieß nicht so richtig ob ich mir den nun eine grafikkarte holen soll oder nicht ...gibts da was wo sich empfehlen lässt ? Wo auch das preis leistungsverhältniss stimmt ...  Vielen dank für die mühe


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2012)

Was hast Du denn aktuell noch für eine CPU? Ich sag mal so: ein gute neue CPU wie der i5-3570k langweilt sich mit einer AMD 5770 zu Tode - da sollte mindestens eine AMD 7870 (ca 200€ ) dazu. Aber je nach dem, was Du aktuell für eine CPU hast, würde eine neue Grafikkarte für 200-300€ viel mehr bringen als wenn du für 300€ eine neue CPU+Board usw. holst.


Und wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, dann reicht ein i5-3450 oder 3470, denn der 3570k ist nicht merkbar schneller


----------



## Sunny-- (5. Dezember 2012)

Ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+“-Prozessor


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja gut, da würd ich schon aufrüsten. Aber NUR die CPU/Board/RAM bringt halt nicht sehr viel, weil die Grafikarte dafür wiederum zu schwach ist. 

Sagen wir mal so: was kannst Du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Sunny-- (6. Dezember 2012)

So ca . 500-600€ ...


----------



## Sunny-- (6. Dezember 2012)

Was für ne grafikkarte ist den gut also in meinem fall ...also wenn ich cpu \boar\ram und grafikkarte aufrüsten will ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Also, bei dem Budget würd ich lieber einen deutlich günstigeren CPU-Kühler nehmen, als RAM 8GB und als CPU den core i5-3450 oder 3470 - denn das können die paar Euro sein, mit denen Du eine merkbar bessere Grafikkarte bekommst. 

Das sind dann ca 

CPU 170€
Board 80€
2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM 40€
Shinobi 60€
Markennetzteil 450-500W 50-60€

Das sind dann ca 400-420€. Da bleiben 180-200€ für ne Grafikkarte, da wäre dann grad so eine AMD 7870 drin, dann bist Du bei 600€. Eine günstigere Karte wäre dann halt direkt ein merkbares Stück langsamer.


----------



## Sunny-- (6. Dezember 2012)

okay ...vielen dank für die genaue Beschreibung ....nur noch eine letzte frage ...was bedeutet das Shinobi ? Und was für ein Board ist für diese Komponenten geeignet ? 

mfg


----------



## Sunny-- (6. Dezember 2012)

okay sorry das shinobi is das Gehäuse xD und das Board ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Du hattest ja das ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP als Board rausgesucht - da hab ich einfach ca 80€ eingerechnet - man bekommt es AB ca 72€, aber ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du es kaufst


----------



## Sunny-- (6. Dezember 2012)

ja genau xD  kann ich die Grafikkarte so kaufen ohne Probleme zu bekommen oder empfiehlst du mir ne andere wo vll. besser ist ? es können auch einpaar € mehr oder weniger sein ...ich will dann nur mal in nächster zeit alles zocken können


----------



## Sunny-- (6. Dezember 2012)

2048MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,


----------



## Sunny-- (6. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt ja nur noch heute das spiel dazu xD


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Sunny-- schrieb:


> 2048MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,



Jo, die ist gut. Ich hab die gleiche mit 7950 als Grafikchip, und auch da ist der Kühler sehr leise


----------



## Sunny-- (6. Dezember 2012)

okay dann mach ich das so wie du es mir geraten hast ...ich bedanke mich sehr für die Professionelle Hilfe deinerseits und das du die Zeit genommen hast  

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

kein Thema, morgen hätt ich keine Zeit gehabt


----------

